# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Shkelzen Doli

## Mjellma

Shkelzen Doli eshte nje nder violinistet me te mire qe ka Kosova.
I lindur ne Elbasan por me von familja shperngulet ne Gjakovë.
Nga viti 1992 filloj karieren muzikore ne "Hochschule für Musik und darstellende Kunst" ne Vjen.
Nga viti 1995 luan ne simfonin e Vjenes.

Ne maj te viti 2005 nxorri CD me titull "Vetem per ty ".

Kenget jan keng te vjetra shqiptare instrumentale me violine.

Violine:Shkelzen Doli
Piano:Ruzhdi Sadiku
Kitare : Hazyr Berisha

Ja preferoj te gjithe atyre qe ndegjojne muzik instrumentale.

----------


## Humdinger

Shkëlzen Doli apo DOMI ??!!

----------


## Mjellma

> Shkëlzen Doli apo DOMI ??!!


Shkelzen DOLI 

Mirembeteshi
Mjellma

----------


## cool

Une per veten time i dëgjoj shume shpesh instrumentalet e Shkelzenit.
Eshte Violinist shume i talentuar...e pergezoj per CD e tij.

----------


## licky

shum me pelqen instrumentali i tij
shpesh e ndegjoj cd e tij

----------


## meko

me pelqen instrumentali i atij edhe pse sdegjohet shum ketu tek ne ne maqedoni!
por prap se prap esht i mire une per veten teme e pelqej!

----------


## skipetar



----------


## skipetar

> [...]
> luan ne simfonin e Vjenes.
> [...]


Filharmonia e Vjenës -

http://www.wienerphilharmoniker.at/i...page=musicians

----------


## Luizjana

Per mendimin tim Shkelzen Doli eshte legjenda e muzikes se mirefillt jo vetem ne Kosove por ne te gjitha trojet shqiptare dhe kudo qe ndegjohet muzika e mirefillt shqipe.I varfer eshte ai qe se ka ndegjuar talentin e tij,dhe qe ka pare sharmin e tij.
Me e vaqanta e ketij personaliteti muzikal eshte se ai nxjerr tinguj jo vetem me gishta nga violina por nga e gjithe qenja e tij.
Jam krenare qe e kemi se paku nje te tille siq eshte Shkelzen Doli,por do te doja qe gjithesesi te jete me i pranishem neper media sepse muzika e tij i duhet ketij populli,sepse kur degjohen tingujt e Shkelzen Dolit krenohesh qe i perket popullit shqiptar.

----------


## sirena_adria

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...-Shkelzen-Doli

----------


## sirena_adria

*Albanian Soul - Shkëlzen Doli*

----------


## sirena_adria

*Shkëlzen Doli sjell në Tiranë evenimentin muzikor mbarëshqiptar*

Më 23 shtator në Tiranë do të zhvillohet në sheshin “Skënderbej” një mega ‘show outdoor’ “Shkëlzen Doli - Albanian Soul”.

Violinisti shqiptar me famë botërore është ideator dhe udhëheqës artistik i këtij projekti muzikor. 

Ky eveniment artistik, ku do të spikasë bukuria e muzikës shqiptare, do të transmetohet nga një numër televizionesh në Europë, Azi dhe SHBA. 

Nën udhëheqjen artistike të maestro Dolit do të ngjiten në skenë rreth 70 instrumetistë virtuozë nga Shqipëria, Kosova dhe Maqedonia. 

Një surprizë e bukur në këtë koncert do të jetë pjesëmarrja si të ftuar special të disa artistëve të mëdhenj, emrat e të cilëve do të zbulohen në shtator. 

Ky eveniment do të mirëpresë në sheshin “Skënderbej” artëdashës nga gjithë trojet shqipfolëse, diaspora, por dhe shumë turistë të huaj. 

Bazë e këtij evenimenti do të jetë muzika shqiptare, por në program do të ketë dhe pjesë të zgjedhura nga muzika klasike ndërkombëtare. 

Ky eveniment pritet të kthejë Tiranën në datat 22, 23 dhe 24 shtator në një nga destinacionet turistike më të frekuentuara të Ballkanit.


http://m.top-channel.tv/lajme/artikull.php?id=361307

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

Vendit Tim

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

I Ftuar Special ne " Tre Tenoret 2014 "

----------


## sirena_adria

Shpirti i " Albanian Soul "

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_Me fat per ARTISTET E MEDHENJ qe na nderojne !_

----------

